# Are the spurs scared of the suns ??



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I think so ! i think there shakin in there Boots with spurs on em 


Amare will dunk on TIMD soo many times in a 7 game series !


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't believe that the Spurs are afraid of the Suns but this should become a great series.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*yea*

tony parker is scared of starbury for a fact
he is too scrawny right now to handle steph
i think if the spurs get the top spot the lose
in 5 games. *i gurantee 6 or less*


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*lets do the matchups..*

PG 
Stephon vs Parker - Adv Stephon
SG
Penny vs Stephen Jackson Adv Penny
SF
Matrix vs bruce bowen ADV MAtrix:laugh: 
PF
Amare vs tim Adv Tim
C
David Robinson vs outlaw ADv Even

6th man 
Joe johnson vs ginnobli adv joe..


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

malik rose-gugliota adv rose

i think they might be startin center


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: lets do the matchups..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> PG
> Stephon vs Parker - Adv Stephon
> SG
> ...


marbury is better than parker. i would call penny and jackson even or slightly penny. marion is better than bowen. duncan is way better than amare. robinson over outlaw(i'm pretty sure that won't be that matchup though). and ginobilli is better than joe johnson. and rose is better than anything on the phoenix bench. who's the phoenix pg? i'm not sure but i bet he isn't better than speedy claxton. spurs will win this series in 6 or less.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

The Spurs are afraid of the Suns...:rotf: Get real!!!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Emanuel Ginobili 
San Antonio Spurs 
Position: G 
Height: 6-6 Weight: 210 
From: Argentina 

2002-03 Statistics 
PPG 7.6 
RPG 2.3 
APG 2.0 
SPG 1.41 
BPG .25 
FG% .438 
FT% .734 
3P% .340 
MPG 20.9 

Joe Johnson 
Phoenix Suns 
Position: G
Height: 6-7 Weight: 235 
College: Arkansas '01 

2002-03 Statistics 
PPG 9.5 
RPG 3.2 
APG 2.5 
SPG .75 
BPG .24 
FG% .388 
FT% .783 
3P% .365 
MPG 27.4 


dont tell me gi*NO*bili is better than joe


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Emanuel Ginobili
> San Antonio Spurs
> Position: G
> ...


yes ginobilli is better than joe johnson. it's not just about stats. and if you want to look at stats, joe johnson has 7 more minutes per game. with these extra minutes, he still has only 2 more points, 1 more rebound, and half an assist more than ginobilli. and he has .75 of a steal less and the same ammount of blocks. their stats are way too similar for you to use them to say johnson is better. i think ginobilli is better but i guess it could be called even. and the spurs are still better.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Emanuel Ginobili
> San Antonio Spurs
> Position: G
> ...


according to this. Give more minutes Ginoboli would produce the same if not more than Johnson


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

suns have no chance against spurs
spurs in 5
outlav vs robinson even? come on robinson is way better
duncan is better than amare
marbury is better than parker 
the rest is almost even
Spurs more expierience...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> suns have no chance against spurs
> spurs in 5
> outlav vs robinson even? come on robinson is way better
> ...


I think the X factor in this series is going to be what Shawn Marion does


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

C'mon folks don't get too carried away with the regular season results. It's a complete different stories in the playoffs. I hope the Suns play well but they'd be glad to take 2 games from Spurs, no more!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: lets do the matchups..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> PG
> Stephon vs Parker - Adv Stephon
> SG
> ...



PG 
Stephon vs Parker - Adv Stephon<b><u>/Suns</b></u>
SG
Penny vs Stephen Jackson Adv Jackson<b>/Spurs</b>
SF
Matrix vs bruce bowen ADV MAtrix<b><u> /Suns</b></u>
PF
Amare vs tim Adv Tim <b>/Spurs</b>
C
David Robinson vs outlaw ADv </b> :Even </b>

6th man 
Joe johnson vs ginnobli adv Ginnobili <b>/Spurs</b>


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm a lakers fan and brought out the fact about suns wining the season series 3-1. I have a question to ask: If the spurs are not afraid of the suns, why should the lakers be afraid of the spurs?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Emanuel Ginobili
> San Antonio Spurs
> Position: G
> ...



Simple math between the two will show you that Joe does not have the edge over Gino because he plays MORE minutes than Gino does. Plus, as some think Kobe is aggressive, so subjectively I also think Joe is less aggressive than Gino. So, an ever so slight advantage goes to Gino, IMHO.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

I wouldn't say they're afraid, but they're aware that the Suns are going to be a huge challenge. It'll probably go at least 6 games.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Spurs' Duncan, Jackson placed on injured list 


April 16, 2003
SAN ANTONIO (AP) -- The Spurs put Tim Duncan and Stephen Jackson on the injured list Wednesday before their regular-season finale against the Mavericks. 

The star forward and starting pointing guard were expected to return in time for the playoffs. Top-seeded San Antonio opens its first-round series at home against Phoenix this weekend. 

The team said Duncan had a sore left knee and Jackson sprained his left thumb. The team activated center Mengke Bateer. 

Duncan, last year's most valuable player, averaged 23.3 points and 12.9 rebounds in 81 games this season. Jackson, who played 80 games, averaged 11.8 points and 3.6 rebounds.


Updated at Wed, Apr 16 2003


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Comparing Stephon vs Tony in a matchup(and the rest of the team) is a poor indicator of who will win.

Take the Lakers for example, last year.

Sac/LA Series
C Shaq vs C Vlade- Adv Lakers
PF Horry vs PF Webber Adv Kings
SF Fox vs SF Turkoglu Adv Kings
SG Bryant vs SG Christie Adv Lakers
PG Fisher vs PG Bibby Adv Kings
Id even say the Kings had a better bench as well.


We know the results of that series.


What has been a trend, especially of late, is superstars. Take a look at this past decade. The Bulls won with a combo of Pippen/Jordan. Both were superstars. Spurs won with Duncan/Robinson(back when Robinson was still a very good player). Rockets with Drexler/Olajuwon. Lakers with Shaq and Kobe.

Common trend? At least one superstar.

Spurs vs Suns? Id say Spurs. They have the superstar in Duncan.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> Amare will dunk on TIMD soo many times in a 7 game series !


Suuuure....Duncan is gonna put 30 and 15 on Amare's face every game.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

While I think it is going to be an awesome series, I think I am going to have to go with the Suns in 6. Furthermore.... Joe Johnson is a player who plays well when he has confidence. The last 4 games he is averaging 21 ppg. I think he will continue to do that well, and play to the fullest. The suns have done an AMAZING job all year of not letting Tim Duncun beat them. They will come hard and fast with a double and Triple team, and make other players beat them. I just dont see that happending for 4 games. 2 games, maybe 3. I respect Tim Duncan more than anyone in the league, and David Robinson deserves mad respect, but this is going to be an early exit for the Spurs!:yes:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

You know you can't prevent TD from getting his normal #s right if he sets his mind on it?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I think the Suns are gonna pull this off. If Matrix plays well its gonna be one hell of a series.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't think the Spurs are terribly scared of the Suns, I do think that they realize they just can't show up and have PHX roll over. It will be one helluva series.


----------



## Dejan Bodiroga (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Emanuel Ginobili
> San Antonio Spurs
> Position: G
> ...



Ginobili is better than Joe Johnson like Duncan is better than Mark Madsen.

Ginobili is #2 in the league in steals per 48 minutes.

If Manu plays the same minutes as Johnson, Manu gets more points, more assists, more blocks, and more steals.

Plus look at their FG%'s. Manu has a HUGE *50%* edge.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*I told YOU!!*

the SUNS DID STOP TD from getting his points. So NO ONE can say that The Phoenix Suns dont know how to stop Tim Duncan, because they did, and made everyone else on the spurs beat them.... which they didn't!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Simple math between the two will show you that Joe does not have the edge over Gino because he plays MORE minutes than Gino does. Plus, as some think Kobe is aggressive, so subjectively I also think Joe is less aggressive than Gino. So, an ever so slight advantage goes to Gino, IMHO.


ok well ginobili doesnt have an edge over joe either

if ginobili was sooo good dont u think he would get more minutes
exactly what makes him better


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think a lot of guys would like to edit their previous posts now.

Joe Johnson is better than Ginobili.

Talk about a 6'8 230 guy who can play PG, SG, SF and even PF against small PFs.
He is a great defender even better than Marion against Kobe for example.

Look at the last 6 games of the season he averaged well over 20 pts and very good assists, rebounds, steals and blocks. If you take only the 3 last month of the season he had 6th man of the year worthy stats and not to forget he is only 21.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: I told YOU!!*



> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> the SUNS DID STOP TD from getting his points. So NO ONE can say that The Phoenix Suns dont know how to stop Tim Duncan, because they did, and made everyone else on the spurs beat them.... which they didn't!


actually, what kept the spurs from winning was the suns being lucky(which is part of basketball) and duncan missing free throws.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I think a lot of guys would like to edit their previous posts now.
> 
> Joe Johnson is better than Ginobili.
> ...


johnson is not better than ginobilli. where was johnson last night? he got an amazing 4 points to ginobilli's 11. and if he is such a good defender don't you think he would have been on jackson who scored 23(i can't remember if he was guarding jackson or not)? i know it was just one game, but in that game ginobilli was better. we'll just have to see how the rest of the series goes. 

and there would be no reason to edit the post. if i'm wrong, then i'm wrong(but i don't think i am).


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*DUNCAN IS DONE...*

HAHAHAH

what a great way to sink Duncan's ego..

I cant stand Duncan. Amare WILL be better than him..


Stephon was just sick.


Go Suns


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: DUNCAN IS DONE...*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> I cant stand Duncan. Amare WILL be better than him..


are you sure about this? duncan was mvp last year. i highly doubt that amare ever gets to be as good as duncan. but he may end up being someone that matches up well against duncan.


----------



## Tailback (Aug 5, 2002)

Duncan blows dude. I always though he was overrated. He proved it to me by choking in the clutch. He is also probably the ugliest guy ever. That was so great the SA fans chant MVP while TD misses both free throws and Starbury gets the rebound and wins the game.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh stop it! Both treys (amare and steph) were lucky (as someone said above it's part of basketball but it's still luck).

Spurs lost coz of a stupid play by d.robinson and a lucky shot by marbury
it just wont happen again


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> Oh stop it! Both treys (amare and steph) were lucky (as someone said above it's part of basketball but it's still luck).
> 
> Spurs lost coz of a stupid play by d.robinson and a lucky shot by marbury
> it just wont happen again


Can't say there was luck yesterday. If you're going to miss 3 consecutive Free Throws in the clutch, then that bank shot deserved to go in. You gave away the game. Not even 1-3 to ensure a tie?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

SPURS ARE GOING DOWN!!!
LAKERS in 2003!!!!

Amare made a statement yesterday. Its his paint Drob.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't say there was luck yesterday. If you're going to miss 3 consecutive Free Throws in the clutch, then that bank shot deserved to go in. You gave away the game. Not even 1-3 to ensure a tie?


the suns did make two lucky shots. they are still lucky even though it was the spurs fault they lost. the spurs could have closed out the game but didn't and the suns took advantage, took the best shots they could get, and ending up making them to win. but if this had been the lakers instead of the spurs, everyone would have been saying how the lakers had beaten themselves. but instead people only talk about amare dominating duncan(which didn't happen) and how the spurs have no answer for marbury. really, the only way the spurs lose this series is if they beat themselves like they did in the first game. and i really doubt that happens.


----------

